# Background Check



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SALT LAKE CITY -- The number of people stopped from buying guns through the U.S. background check system hit an all-time high of more than 300,000 last year amid a surge of firearm sales, according to new records obtained by the group Everytown for Gun Safety.

The FBI numbers provided to The Associated Press show the background checks blocked nearly twice as many gun sales in 2020 as in the year before. About 42% of those denials were because the would-be buyers had felony convictions on their records.









Background checks blocked a record high 300,000 gun sales


Records show the number of people stopped from buying guns through the U.S. background check system hit an all-time high of more than 300,000 last year amid a surge of firearm sales




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I way over due for a new gun , I wish I could find one to buy .


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wellbuilt said:


> I way over due for a new gun , I wish I could find one to buy .


I don't own any guns myself, but I know a guy.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Wellbuilt said:


> I way over due for a new gun , I wish I could find one to buy .


Having trouble finding something specific? The gun shops are full of guns. Ammo is still kind of tight, but gun selection is pretty much back to normal.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> SALT LAKE CITY -- The number of people stopped from buying guns through the U.S. background check system hit an all-time high of more than 300,000 last year amid a surge of firearm sales, according to new records obtained by the group Everytown for Gun Safety.
> 
> The FBI numbers provided to The Associated Press show the background checks blocked nearly twice as many gun sales in 2020 as in the year before. About 42% of those denials were because the would-be buyers had felony convictions on their records.
> 
> ...


I would bet money that is largely from all the formerly-anti-gun first-time buyers from last year.

If you follow the gun market news, March and April last year had tons of stories of snowflakes losing their poop when they went into a gun shop for the first time in their lives, only to find out that background checks were a thing, and buying a gun was nowhere near as easy as CNN had told them it was.

Some of the stories were hilarious. People were going into California gun shops and asking to buy machine guns. There was one where Snow Flake wanted a Glock, the shop didn’t have any in stock. Mr. Flake gave the shop owner his address and asked him to call his rep at Glock and have it shipped to his house… and then left… confident it was going to happen.

I think most gun-people know if they have something in their background that makes them a prohibited person. They know that even trying to buy one is illegal, so they don’t try (through legal channels). The CNN-brainwashed anti-gun crowd believes what their TVs have told them, and they have no idea they’d be denied.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, lots of Fudds have been wondering where that gun show loophole is.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Good assortment of firearms for sale at the 3 local places here. One actually had some ammo on the shelves. Yep, finally got some.

Had a good chuckle after reading the "Glock shopper" story.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ammo is even starting to get better , still no primers however 

apparently this guy didn't realize , maybe we should have background checks on reporters. I wonder how many would fail ?

here is an article about one of the reporters who could not pass a background check. Columnist fails gun check, blames store owners

falsely reporting the news can be more dangerous than a man with a gun , one man on a shooting rampage is easily stopped with a head shot , a man reporting falsely to millions getting them to do is deeds through lies and half truths , well that is truly damaging just ask any Rwandan Tutsis , well if you could find one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

In stock at Academy here, it really is too. I went and saw it.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

A friend of mine has a shop.

They offer classes to first time buyers.

They hold it like it I going to bite them, then say they don't need a class. They can just watch Youtube.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> A friend of mine has a shop.
> 
> They offer classes to first time buyers.
> 
> They hold it like it I going to bite them, then say they don't need a class. They can just watch Youtube.


Maybe your shop owner should play the video of the guy who shot himself in the face at the shooting range.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Having trouble finding something specific? The gun shops are full of guns. Ammo is still kind of tight, but gun selection is pretty much back to normal.


Things are really thin here, we have empty racks .
The 2 LGS are hurting now , one store just ran a closing sale in the Paper 
The other has a 16 lane range in it , and they have on ammo so the range is closed 
except for Leo witch has there own ammo supply .
I want all kinds of things , I like to pay a fair price , and most every thing is over inflated


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

If the backgound checks fail because someone lied on the Form 4473, why aren't a few of these people prosecuted as an example to others?
They committed a federal crime. Prosecute a few hundred and be sure it makes the major news outlets.
They'd be foaming at the mouth to report convicted felons are trying to buy guns.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Big_Al said:


> If the backgound checks fail because someone lied on the Form 4473, why aren't a few of these people prosecuted as an example to others?
> They committed a federal crime. Prosecute a few hundred and be sure it makes the major news outlets.
> They'd be foaming at the mouth to report convicted felons are trying to buy guns.


Hunter Biden has no problem lying so should be good for everyone else.

I sell my Paintings Cheap most around $200,000

oneshot


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Big_Al said:


> If the backgound checks fail because someone lied on the Form 4473, why aren't a few of these people prosecuted as an example to others?
> They committed a federal crime. Prosecute a few hundred and be sure it makes the major news outlets.
> They'd be foaming at the mouth to report convicted felons are trying to buy guns.


they really are not wanting to report that, it doesn't fit the narrative they want to push that it is so easy to buy a gun , if showing that they fail and get caught.

TV news people have gone to try and buy a gun to find out they are domestic abusers and can't buy one. they don't get charged either.

the narrative is the law abiding citizen is the criminal and needs to be abused and disarmed.

when the fact is no matter how you abuse your citizens you will never make criminals not criminals.


----------

